

On #Sochiproblems as I see them - vkb
http://blog.vickiboykis.com/2014/02/on-sochiproblems-as-i-see-them/

======
markmassie
That was really good at giving some perspective. I actually know the feelings
expressed about his trip to Russia, although I am not Russian. (I'm from West
Virginia.)

